
Tell HN: Namecheap monopolizes attractive domains for itself? - factorialboy
As of right now, Namecheap claims &quot;safari.dev&quot; was registered in 2019 and is unavailable for purchase, whereas it is available for purchase on Google and Godaddy and possibly other registrars.<p>Proof: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;imgur.com&#x2F;a&#x2F;F2c1SQE<p>Or ... am I mistaken?
======
dastx
I'm getting the same results. Clicking on the dollar icon to buy takes you to
a page you can put in your offer. Quite strange.

